# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Фототравление???

## Loonar

Здравствуйте.
Я начинающий, и у меня глупый вопрос - что такое фототравление и как это есть. Много раз слышал, а вот как это работает не понимаю
Спасибо и извините за глупый вопрос.

----------


## Александр II

Это доп.наборы для деталировки моделей, изготовляемые методом травления металла. Плоские, с одной стороны имеют рельеф. Травлением делают обычно те детали, которые оч трудно воиспроизвести в пластике, к примеру: решётки.

Существуют оч много фирмы, которые выпускают фототравление. Наиболее известная пожалуй Eduard.

------------
Александр.

----------


## Loonar

Спасибо, а не будет статейки для изучения?

----------


## Александр II

> Спасибо, а не будет статейки для изучения?


ой, где-то были ссылочки, вот тока не помню где...

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Любомирский

Вот первое, что попало под руку http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...oryid_414.html

----------

